# Lecture vidéo dans Safari ne fonctionne pas toujours



## yoyor94 (19 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Avec mon iPad2, j'ai souvent le problème : 
Des vidéos dans une page web : je clique sur lecture, la vidéo se charge, mais rien n'apparaît (la zone de la vidéo reste noire).
- quelque fois j'ai juste le son 
- à noter que si je clique sur le lien (YouTube, vimeo, ...) je peux voir la vidéo sur le site "vidéo" en question (appli YouTube, ou site vimeo par exemple)

Ce qui déconne, c'est le lecteur au sein d'une page Tiers. 

Un exemple (parmi d'autre ici : http://www.macandphoto.com/2012/02/vision-magique-roooooh.html)

Je n'ai pas réussi à voir d'où venait le problème (qui n'est pas systématique) :
De l'ipad ? De la vidéo ? Autre ?

Avez vous le même cas ?

Merci. 

Yo


----------



## yoyor94 (20 Février 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Je pense que ce sont des vidéos au format flash, incompatibles avec l'iPad.



Merci pour la réponse

Ce qui est frustrant, c'est que 
- safari me propose bien de lire la vidéo (bouton lecture). 
- quand je clique, j'ai quelques fois le son (et pas l'image). 
- dans la zone de la vidéo, je peux cliquer sur le lien (type YouTube) : je peux alors visionner la vidéo sans problème en étant directement sur le site (ou appli) du site vidéo ...

Bizarre ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h22 ----------

Juste pour illustrer :
http://www.clubic.com/humour-inform...8-revue-web-retour-disquettes-chanteuses.html

Cette page contient une tripotée de vidéo : aucune ne s'affiche dans le lecteur safari (j'ai le son mais pas l'image). 
Quand je clique sur "YouTube" ou "vimeo" dans le carré de la vidéo, je suis amené sur le site ou l'appli YouTube : et la tout marche bien.

L'un de vous pourrait le dire si ça marche chez lui ? Si oui, il me faudra chercher ce qui est configuré sur mon iPad qui empêche la bonne lecture "dans Safari"

Merci

Yo


----------



## yoyor94 (28 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

En fait je viens de remarquer quelque chose : la plupart du temps, lorsque la video ne fonctionne pas, il me suffit de recharger la page. 
J'ai alors 99% de chance que ça fonctionne au nouveau chargement : d'ailleurs, pour les vidéo YouTube, le petit bouton "play"(au centre de la vidéo) devient le "play" rond et bleu (de Apple) et non plus le "play" anthracite et rectangle (de YouTube). 


Personne n'a ça ? Ça me fait deseperer ...

Yo


----------

